# Amazing Race 11: All Star



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Amazing Race 11: All Star

Sunday, February 18th..

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race11/

Rob and Amber are back..


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

Giddy up!

Drew and Kevin ........ I love those guys!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I hate Rob & Amber, and Team Kentucky


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

brianric said:


> I hate Rob & Amber, and Team Kentucky


Which team would you like to see them win?


----------



## Arik (Mar 9, 2005)

brianric said:


> I hate Rob & Amber, and Team Kentucky


They are my favorites! Hope one of them wins.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Drew and Kevin are the best. Anyone who didn't see TAR1 just doesn't know.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jtlytle said:


> Which team would you like to see them win?


I'm trying to keep an open mind on the rest, because I didn't start watching TAR until Season 5. Early favorite is Dustin and Kandice. Kris and Jon are my all time favorites.


----------



## alanb (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm glad to see Rob & Amber back


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I love that Romber are on.....Rob since he makes for great TV and Amber for being easy on the eyes. Here's hoping they make it to the final leg......


----------



## back2future (Sep 30, 2002)

I've definitely had enough of Rob & Amber. Almost to the point of not watching this time.....I was glad they lost last time on TAR.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Do you guys think the we should pad this season like we did with the previous one? I know that the NFL games won't bump it back any, but they do have coverage of golf.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

It would not hurt I suppose, but golf only runs late a small percentage of teh time.


----------



## Todd76 (Jan 12, 2002)

It would hurt if it creates a conflict.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

R eally
O bvious attempt at
M anipulating and
B ullying us into
E arnestly enjoying their
ai R time


That being said.....Go Romber! I hope you stay around long enough for some good viewing pleasure!


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

Game Show Network has been replaying old seasons for a while now. They play one episode a night around 2am. I started watching TAR during season 9. I've since watched 1, 2, 3, 5, and 7 via GSN.

I'm certainly looking forward to this season.


----------



## Rojma (May 18, 2002)

Finally glad to see an All Star season of The Amazing Race. I'm really happy to see some of the teams on there, but a big WHAT??? to some other teams. One criteria should have been that they finish somewhere between 2-5.

Definitely should be in:

1) *Kevin & Drew* - Definitely should be in. They probably got the first invite.

2) *Oswald & Danny* - After the dreaded gay Team Guido of the first season, this gay team was actually funny and enjoyable to watch. I rooted for them.

3) *Rob & Amber* - Love them or hate them, they are definitely fun to watch, and competitive as hell. Makes everyone else make sure they are fully alert.

4) *Teri & Ian* - As the only old couple to get far in the race on their own (~cough~ Meredith & Gretchen~cough~), they definitely belong in. I hated them though.

5) *Joe & Bill* - Team Guido. My all time team that I hated the most - perfect reason for them to be in. Hope they get stranded in Alaska again. Or better yet, Siberia.

6) *Dustin & Kandice* - Best all girl team ever. I actually thought they would either win or come in second. They were great racers.

Questionable:

1) *Charla & Mirna* - I hated them. A great team to root against though. They made good TV. However, their 6th place finish leaves them outside of the bubble of teams deserving a second chance.

2) *Uchenna & Joyce* - Definitely a favorite team to root for, but the fact the already won the million dollars makes me want another team in there. Yeah, I know Romber won a million on Survivor, but they didn't on The Amazing Race.

Definitely should not be in

1) *John Vito & Jill* - Huh? Who???? And they were on the bubble finishing in the 5th place. There definitely were a lot more teams more memorable than this!

2) *David & Mary* - Please!!!! They were horrible racers and only made it as far as they did because of the Cho brothers and Alabama. Even with their help, they didn't make the top 5. Even if they are sentimental favorites, the teams have to show that they actually were good racers the first time around to be an All Star! I predict that they will be the first ones out. What a waste.

3) *Eric & Danielle* - Again, two people from two forgettable teams. They both placed well, but their teams were forgettable.

Where in the hell are they (all top 5 finishers)?????

1) *Kris & Jon* - My all time favorite team! Team Karma. Great racers and great people who always treated everyone so good! And they finished 2nd! Where in the hell are they????

2) *Ken & Gerard* - Great, funny brother team who were also good racers.

3) *Jon & Al* - The clowns! They were great.

4) *Linda & Karen* - The hardest working moms ever on the race (and not so bitter as the Alabama girls from last season)

5) *Adam & Rebbecca* - Who doesn't want to see Rebbecca drag around her kid around the world again?

Honorable mention:

1) *Chip & Kim* - George Foreman and wife. Great team, but since they already won the million, I wouldn't put them in again.

2) *Jonathan & Victoria* - C'mon. Who doesn't want to see Johnathan have a temper tantrum again???? Their non top 5 finish though breaks the deal.

3) *Lori & Bolo* - I'm still hoping to see them body slam another team.

4) *BJ & Tyler* - The hippies were a great team to watch, but they won the million, so I wouldn't include them again.

5) *Linz Family* - Great team to cheer for. Pick the sister and one of the brothers and put them in. Then again they won the million.

6) *Weaver Family* - Put the mom and one of the psychotic sisters in and watch them ask Jesus to strike down every other team again.

7) *Paolo Family* - Put the mom and the older son in and total mayhem will ensue.

8) *Gaghan Family* - Let the two kids race. That would be funny.

And by default, we need to have at least one team of a couple ready to tear each others heads off. Then again none of these couples are probably still together:

*Tara & Wil*
*Flo & Zach* (then again, they won the million)
*Colin & Christie*
*Ron & Kelly* (will Kelly have a total collapse again?)


----------



## Rojma (May 18, 2002)

Oh and I forgot one team!

*Lena & Kristy!*

How could I forget about them!? They were great. Yeah they finished 9th, but only because they were CHEATED at that dumb find the clue in 1 of 5000 hay bales road block. Stupid!

I would love to see them again!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

FYI--

There's a discussion thread about TAR: All-Stars over in TV Talk. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336787


----------



## glennkawesch (Nov 27, 2006)

Who cares about Rob and Amber? Old news. Why can't they just come up with new people to be on that show? So annoying.
Thanks,
Glenn Kawesch


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Lee L said:


> It would not hurt I suppose, but golf only runs late a small percentage of teh time.


Greeeeat, and I thought I was safe with football being out. Yep, I missed the last half %$&%*&(*)(&&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

How does GOLF run long? Luckily, I checked on the show about 15 minutes in and realized something ran long... so I just added a HOUR of padding. I beginning to think CBS does this on purpose... how often did TAR start on time last fall?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

iaflyer said:


> How does GOLF run long? Luckily, I checked on the show about 15 minutes in and realized something ran long... so I just added a HOUR of padding. I beginning to think CBS does this on purpose... how often did TAR start on time last fall?


playoff holes, I think three of them. Doesn't happen often.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> playoff holes, I think three of them. Doesn't happen often.


It went a half hour long before the shootout even started, then another half hour with 3 holes of tiebreaker.

The first half an hour wouldn't have affected prime, but the 2nd half hour sure did.

They didn't stick around for the trophy ceremony though,
as soon as that winning putt went in they ended coverage.

phox


----------

